# &

## nickeler

.    ,            . 
  (/  , -   ).   " "        ? )
,   .
   -    )

----------


## GVL224

> .    ,            . 
>   (/  , -   ).   " "        ? )
> ,   .
>    -    )

      ,     -   1  ,    ...
                 ...

----------


## nickeler

*GVL224*,     ,  .       6 ,    ,  ))

----------


## GVL224

> *GVL224*,     ,  .       6 ,    ,  ))

      ""...
   40 2002     2600 ,      8500!!!  .
  1000-1500      6000.

----------


## nickeler

*GVL224*,      ,         .       ,            
 ,

----------


## GVL224

> *GVL224*,      ,         .       ,            
>  ,   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXJ3OEsvpt8

      ...
    ,   190 1992    3300    ( ).
    !

----------


## nickeler

*GVL224*,  .

----------


## Pentax

,    Avtopoisk74. 
  .          .      .     ,        .  .  https://www.drive2.ru/b/1427508/ https://www.drive2.ru/b/453375924205781085/

----------


## Merry Corpse

> 40 2002     2600

   3   2600   Sens

----------


## GVL224

> 3   2600   Sens

  :)
        ...

----------


## Ihor

*GVL224*,  
    , , ,

----------


## 23q

*GVL224*, -?    ?

----------


## GVL224

> *GVL224*, -?    ?

  ,   -?
3300   190  92       (  ),      ,  ...
        3300     ... 
      40  4500       ...

----------


## 23q

,     , ,     8   ,45 ,  87, 2.0.   ,     6.

----------


## Pentax

https://www.drive2.ru/l/464724808349778649 
 .   "".

----------


## FLY_INTER

> https://www.drive2.ru/l/464724808349778649 
>  .   "".

   

> ,         ,      ,           ,       .     . *   10    5   * .

  .      ,    10     5         .     5?  ""    ?        5?

----------


## GVL224

> https://www.drive2.ru/l/464724808349778649 
>  .   "".

         ""          :)

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ""          :)

      )

----------


## Pentax

,  .      .     ?  .    .

----------


## Ihor

> ,  .      .     ?  .    .

   
                   ,

----------


## GVL224

> **    ,

         ?

----------


## Ihor

> ?

       ,          
 
        ,      ,

----------


## GVL224

> ,          
>  
>         ,      ,

       ,                     ,     ,      ,     ...

----------


## Sprint

> .    ,            . 
>   (/  , -   ).   " "        ? )
> ,   .
>    -    )

        .     " ",       "".        ,    !    -.    ,     ,      .    ,     .      ,       ,   - (  ) .

----------


## nickeler

> 3   2600   Sens

       )   

> ,

     2       6 .  8  ( , ).         5,    .   .. . ,     ,        4.         ,   . ,  ,   .  
 ,  .  ,        ,    .    " ", "  ".     " ",    .  , ,  .   " ,  !" - "           " 
  , ?   

> .     " ",       "".        ,    !    -.    ,     ,      .    ,     .      ,       ,   - (  ) .

    ? ))))        ?)))   -       . ,     ,    ,    .        . 
    ,   '  )

----------


## Sprint

> ? ))))        ?)))   -       . ,     ,    ,    .        .
>     ,   '  )

     -    .    ,       .      -   !   ,        .       ,      ' .

----------


## nickeler

*Sprint*,      - .    .     ,  ...

----------


## Alina93

20:20         .

----------

, .                 .      .    .    .  -.
-    ()  .      .   .
     -  YOUR CAR     -    1000  1     ..   ?
        ,      .       .    .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> YOUR CAR

  ...    

> 

  ... ! ,   ...    -.      

> YOUR CAR

----------

!

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## bvn

*...  ...  http://24tv.ua/mizh_politsiyeyu_ta_a..._video_n861621  https://ukranews.com/ua/news/517605-...likovane-video

----------


## Dracon

> *...  ...

  ,     -  ,       2  (     ""  ,     2  =      .  6000   7000     1000   2000 
..........                   1,0-1,4 .  (           ,     ͳ ).  "  ,       .   2200  , 2-  ,    1 . .   - 1,2 - 1,4 . ", -  . 
  ,      ,     . 
 ,  *          2010  ,    2000 . ³     ,    .* "     ", -    . 
****************** 
        - http://poltava.to/news/44204/#comments

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...

----------


## Dracon

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGTqwq_l7bo 
          ,  ,      ""............ 
PS: ϳ  ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGTqwq_l7bo ),   :  ""   ??))

----------

,   .  .    .

----------


## Dracon

********** 
           - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OGb5o_Wcc8 
: 20 . 2017 . 
PS:   :   "  " 璿    ""    ,     Facebook   "" (      "UA:")  . 
  ,  Ⓙ       ,     ....................... ,   ""     ;     ........)))))   

> ,   .  .    .

  
 - ,   ,   !

----------

> - ,   ,   !

            ,    .

----------


## Karen

> ,    .

     ISIS     .

----------

> ISIS     .

     ,   ,

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,

  . ҳ    " "

----------

> . ҳ    " "

     " "?

----------


## Dracon

07.09.2017.   - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8r13nZRz5A 
...............   ,      .﻿

----------



----------


## Dracon

> 

      2 ,    2024-2025 , ....

----------


## bvn

> 2 ,    2024-2025 , ....

        ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Merry Corpse

-         -,   2019 ... )

----------


## Sir_2006

> , .                 .      .    .    .  -.
> -    ()  .      .   .
>      -  YOUR CAR     -    1000  1     ..   ?
>         ,      .       .    .    .

   - ...    -?

----------



----------


## Dracon

> ...

       ,         ,         ,           ............

----------


## bvn

> ,         ,         ,           ............

           , , , ... , ...

----------


## Dracon

> , , , ... , ...

        ,      ,   ! ,   ""    -      - " "!!

----------


## Karen

> , , , ... , ...

          ...

----------


## Dracon

> 

      =     "" ......

----------


## Barga

.       .        .     .       ,   ,      ,     ,      ,   ,  , .  
   .    . , ,  .       ,    .        ,     .          .         .  ,  -   .    ,  ,  ,   .      .    ? 
    ,          ,   ,     .    ?     ,     .       .   ,  ,  .          .  ,     ,      .         .     . 
     .     .   .   .     .         ,         .   ,      ,    ,     .   
       ?      ,  ,    .   ,       . ,      .     ,     .   .     ,    .     .      .       ,    . 
  .    .      (    ),     .  .      .    ?   .        ,    .      ,    ,   -.   
   ,  ,     ,  ,  ,  ,    .         .   .   ,    ,          .     ?  . .  .  ,   ,    .     .    ?   
    .          .       .       ,   ?      . 
       .     .       ,   ,      ,     ,      ,   ,  , .             ?  ,   ? 
   ,  ,        .       ,  .   .   ,    .       .      .            .       ,     .      ,      .       . 
:  Sergey Fursa

----------


## infospacer

> ,

        , ,     .         % -     .   

> .     ,    .     .

   ""     -  .    -    .
    -  .

----------


## Dracon

> ........................   *  .     * .            .

   ?   ,      !     ( , ) -   !   

> .       .        .     ............

  26          :    !  )))) 2017   ! 
PS:      -    )))

----------


## kit

,   - .             ?      ?       -             (      ,    )      ,  ,     ?     ?

----------


## GVL224

> ,   - .             ?      ?       -             (      ,    )      ,  ,     ? *    ?*

       ...

----------


## Ihor

,

----------



----------


## GVL224

> ,   )

       ""     :)

----------


## Karen

> ""     :)

      .  ,     ...

----------


## Karen

> )

       .

----------


## alexx76



----------

,        .
                          7286  14.11.2017   ,           .     ,    䳿        .
 ,    ,        ,        .     . ,  ,    ,    (     . 4 . 380   ).  ,       (),   (,    ).
 ,         ,      7286 :
  ,     ,          90 ,                     ,  ,   ̳ .
 ,        , ,      ,          (  ).          .        :      ,       (,    ,     ).
   ,           :
1) - ,       90 ,        ;
2)                ( ,          );
3)             ;
4)         ,  , -   ,    ,     ,   ,         121 .
5)     - ,               (       :  ).
      ,     ,          -,                  ,          .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

> .  ,     ...

       !  -  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

.
 :
 ,      ,    5000 .
 ,    -  ?      ,     .  - )

----------


## GVL224

" "?
  " "    :)

----------


## trener

> .

    ,  ...      ,            .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,  ...      ,            .

----------


## Denya

,     ) ,      , .   ,    ,  ,      ?         ,   ,  ,  ?   ,     ,      .       ,    ﳺ .

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,    ﳺ .

        ?

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ,         ,

       ,   .

----------

> ?

       ,   ,   ,  ' .        ,       .      ,           .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## okulus

?     ,    ,     , ,   -   )     ,  -    ,  ,   ,    ,  .   ,  .     ,      ,  .    ,   ,  , - ,    )    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

> ?     ,    ,     , ,   -   )     ,  -    ,  ,   ,    ,  .   ,  .     ,      ,  .    ,   ,  , - ,    )    .

        .      . ,     -            ..        )       .      .  ,    ,  )

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjwCNzbS2rU

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## nickeler

> ,     ) ,      , .   ,    ,  ,      ?         ,   ,  ,  ?   ,     ,      .       ,    ﳺ .

          16 ,    7-10    .     ,       .       - .       - ...

----------

,

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

23     ,   ,      ,    .     .
    ,         ...
 ,  ,     " ",   .
                   -   .
   .
   !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...    , ,    

> 

   ...  102...  .

----------


## GVL224

> ...    , ,    
>  ...  102...  .

  ,    4    ...       .
   ,   ,  .
    . 
  ,   ,    .
        ?
    ""          .
      .

----------


## froguz

.          .

----------


## GVL224

> .          .

  .
  .

----------


## Denya

> 16 ,    7-10    .     ,       .       - .       - ...

      , ,   .     ,    ? ,  ,      - .      г  ,    ,    10-  -    ?      ,     ?)

----------


## okulus

, ,       ,              .       ""  . ,    ,  -   ,       ,  )

----------

-   ,  .      .      ,  200   ,    100     ,  ,  ,  ,  ,  ,     .
 ,      .   ,             
   10 ,        208   . 1,25 85 4
 ,  ,    .  ,    ,     1.6.

----------


## AnD

> ,      .   ,             
>    10 ,        208   . 1,25 85 4
>  ,  ,    .  ,    ,     1.6.

    ?

----------

R2.   ,         
ps Gentra, R4.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*-*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFkCi6bGyI8

    ""    ""       -  ,    !  
PS: ....., ,   . . -     27  (   )!

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ""    ""       -  ,    !  
> PS: ....., ,   . . -     27  (   )!

  ...    3,14  .  ...     .     -,        -  ,    ,  " !"... ,        . ... Ѩ  !    ...    ,        .

----------


## Dracon

"",         ..............

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> "",         ..............

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

**   **

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga

:

----------


## GVL224

> :

       "" ?

----------


## 23q

> "" ?

  ,      .

----------


## Barga

,        .    ,     ?        ,        .    ,     ,          .     .   ,   ,   . 
  ,   ,  ,     .      . 
   .    . 
         .       ,     ,       ,    .   .                 ,     .    .      .    ,    .       .      .     ,     ,     ,  ,   . 
    .   , ,      ,    .         ,      ,       .  .     ,    21 .      ,   .   .        24 .    .    ,    .     ?    ,      ?    ,      . 
     ,  .    ,       .           .     ,   ,      .   ,        .     ,      .   ,            .          ,   . 
    .       .    ,         .     .   ,   ,    .     .       .     .         ,    ,    .  ,      ,     .    ,        .    ,     ,    .  ,    ?   ,  ,     .     .     ,      . 
       .         .       .       .     .    ,   .           .       ,     -      .        .     .   ,       .     ,        ,     ,      .   .        .        . 
: Sergey Fursa

----------


## GVL224

> ,      .

    ?     :)

----------


## 23q

> ?     :)

       .

----------


## MAD_MAX

, ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## MAD_MAX



----------


## FLY_INTER

-   

> ,   ,  ,     .      .

  .         ?   ?
   ,       ,                     .
     .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

> -   
> .         ?   ?
>    ,       ,                     . *     .*

   ?
      " "?   ?
 !
    " - "...

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ?
>       " "?   ?

           .        ,   -   ,       ,    .     .    -       .              ?   

> ?

  , .       .          4,        .       .      ?   ?       ,         .          ,  .   

> !
>     " - "...

   -     ,              .     , no problem.      .    -    .               .

----------


## GVL224

.  .
    ? 
      . 
.       ,              ,  ,  60.
      . 
    "  "        ,       .

----------


## Barga

> .       ,              ,  ,  60.
>       .

    ? :)) http://www.scalecar.ru/models/ultima...a-ud88200.html

----------


## 23q

,    3       ?

----------


## GVL224

:), ,     2010 .   

> ,    3       ?

      ""    .
   12   :) 
,   "  "        ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 60.

----------


## GVL224

> https://cs4.pikabu.ru/post_img/2015/..._492222658.jpg

  :)
 60  ,   ,    .
       23 .
        :)
        ,             ""  -  :)

----------


## Michael

> https://cs4.pikabu.ru/post_img/2015/..._492222658.jpg

          - ,  .     .
       -           .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 23

   
  ,      

> **

   ,       

> ""

  ...  ,          

> 

  ...       -... --,      

> ,

   

> **

  ... ,  - .          .

----------


## 23q

> :), ,     2010 .   
>     ""    .
>    12   :) 
> ,   "  "        ?

         ?  -   ,    ? ,   20    ,    .        ,

----------


## GVL224

> ?  -   ,    ? ,   20    ,    .        ,

     ?
    ,     " "  ""         ?
.
  " "           .

----------


## 23q

!     ...     ,  .

----------


## MAD_MAX

,  .

----------


## Michael

> ,  .

         ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ... - !        ...   ...      .

----------


## Michael

> ... - !        ...   ...      .

      - **? )

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> - **? )

  ...     ,  , ...        ... ,  ,    ...     ,        , ,      ...     ...   , , ,  .    ,      ,     ,      ,     , ,       (        ,  ""   ...)   ,    ...        ,    ...   ...    , ,     

> ****

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ?

        ?

----------


## GVL224

> ?

            ,     :)
 ,  ,  ,      ,     .

----------


## MAD_MAX

,   1    (  )

----------


## GVL224

,            ""   .
    "" :)
         ,    .

----------


## Michael

> ?

      .         .

----------


## MAD_MAX

?   20-25 ?  ,    ,          (        ? )      ..

----------


## 23q

> ?   20-25 ?  ,    ,          (        ? )      ..

     20-  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 20-25 ?  ,

----------


## MAD_MAX

20  -,   .   ,    . .

----------

,    ,      ,     -     .       !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...  ,    .   ,    ,      ...     ,   ,      , ,       .  ,        ,       .        : 1- ,   ,  , 2- ,          ...  .    ,               . 
       ,     ...      .               ...   . ,   ""  ""          "  ",     ...       ...     

> ,    ,

  ...  - ,   -    ,       ...         ...**

----------


## Michael

> 20  -,   .   ,    . .

  ,   .     2003 ,      //.    ,   .   ,    ,          - .

----------


## Victorious

,     ,          . ,         ,    ,  , ,   ""  .    ""  *   ,         .      "".      ,   -  ,   ,     ,     (  ),      .  
 , ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

* !   ,     .*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

""    ?

----------


## Karen

> ""    ?

----------


## GVL224

> 

    ""

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## MAD_MAX

...    .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...

----------


## GVL224

?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee

*,  ..*.

----------


## MAD_MAX



----------


## Merry Corpse

,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

.

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oM1yQ8WZ9U

   ...*""*   ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

...  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EOKOQvGPYE

  18    , !      ,  , )))

----------


## GVL224

" .

----------


## Dracon

> " .

      - https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=ZcIQgn1wErk
12 028 
: 26 . 2018 . 
        "" 26  2018  *    ""    .* 
     ,         . *  -      .* 
           ,     . -       ,     . 
     ,   .    *    ,     -  5 ......................*   
 .   !!! .2 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQUuW2dFM9Y
8 338 
  19     

> " .

   .....  !!!

----------


## GVL224

> - https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=ZcIQgn1wErk
> 12 028 
> : 26 . 2018 . 
>         "" 26  2018  *    ""    .* 
>      ,         . *  -      .* 
>            ,     . -       ,     . 
>      ,   .    *    ,     -  5 ......................*   
>  .   !!! .2 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQUuW2dFM9Y
> 8 338 
> ...

  " . "

----------


## Victorious

> .....  !!!

   ...   .    .  ,   ,     䳿   .          .  , , , ,  .        5000 ?  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ...   .    .  ,   ,     䳿   .          .  , , , ,  .        5000 ?  ?

  ...            ...  (5000 . +    720 , +      144 .   )  -  ...    ....

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ...   .    .  ,   ,     䳿   .          .  , , , ,  .        5000 ?  ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

**

----------


## Dracon

!!! **            .               .
           .   , 䳿              ,          .  *            ( ' ),    ( 10 )  ,               60 .*  *          ,   ,          .*
"                    ,   90%      ", -  .
 ,             300 ,       .
   ,         150-160 ,             ,         .
, ,    ,    ,      ,  䳿 .
"           .         ,    ,      ,          ", -        . 
  ,*    ""                  .*   ,  ,            ,        . ,         .
  ,          ,        '    .   ,   ,           ,     '  ""....................................  ......

----------


## Elizest

,    ,

----------


## froguz

.        ,        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZkiy6jgNd4

  , 22.02.2019     24-00 )))))   

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2_tMkTIIIc

   ?    ""  )))))

----------


## MAD_MAX

?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

   .

----------


## GVL224

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2RBKk8ZePQ

       ,   , ...

----------


## Jest

> ,   , ...

  ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,

  *GVL224*,    ...   *Jest*,  ,   ,          ,   "",       "     ...     ,  ,      ,  ,    ,    ,      ,       ...       ,   ,       ?     ,   ,     ,    ? ? ...   ,      
... ,     *         .*  * .   
*

----------


## Jest

> ... ,

  
, ...    -  2017

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , ...    -  2017

----------


## Barga

,  ((( 
         ,  .    "  ( ,      ),  1200 .  ,   ,    500  (20 ).   ,     ".  ,           1 500 (   2000 )    .      (((
  -        ,      ""     (, ,    ?)      ,    .   ,      ...    ,      ,   -  . 
,      , , ,  ,    ,           -- 
        !!!  ! 
  ,    . 
,  ,      ,    ?        ,    -,    ( )   -    , ,  ,  ? 
UPD:   ,   ()   : -     ("     "    ,     )   :     ,      , ,   ,     .       .     , ,     ((,    ,  ,   ,   .  ,   ().     ,     ,      -  (((,     ,    (     ),   - . 
 ,  ,   ,   - .   ,     , ,    ,   !!!    .     ,       -    . , , ,        ,      ,   ,     ,   ,   , , , " ".       ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

*        90        .*     ,   20      . 
12           1030    90           (  01.01.2015 .)   . 
       284     226 . 
, *                20  2019 .* ,                  30      170 .     .

----------


## GVL224

> *        90        .*     ,   20      . 
> 12           1030    90           (  01.01.2015 .)   . 
>        284     226 . 
> , *                20  2019 .* ,                  30      170 .     .

          2020 ...

----------


## Dracon

> ............. ......................... ..................

    *GVL224*,    ? *GVL224*, ,      (   ,       ,         ,       ).

----------


## GVL224

> *GVL224*,    ? *GVL224*, ,      (   ,       ,         ,       ).

      ,      .
  ,   4- ,      ?
 ,     .

----------


## MAD_MAX

.

----------


## Karen

> ,      .
>   ,   4- ,      ?

        ,   .   

> ,     .

  . ˸   ))))

----------


## GVL224

> ,   .

  ,     .   

> . ˸   ))))

     :)
    ,    :)

----------


## Karen

> ,     .

     -        -     .    

> ,    :)

  
   !!!))))

----------


## GVL224

> -        -     .

  ,    :)
     25 ,   20,5,  .

----------


## Karen

> ,    :)
>      25 ,   20,5,  .

      ????

----------


## GVL224

> ????

   ?
   ,    (    )    .

----------


## Dracon

> ?
>    ,    (    )   .

       -   ZZ  )))))         )))   

> . ˸   ))))

   *Karen*, -  !! )))

----------


## Karen

> *Karen*, -  !! )))

  .   ))))

----------


## GVL224

> -   ZZ  )))))  **  )))

  ,              25      15  .

----------


## Dracon

https://poltava.to/news/54942/ 
...........25  2020      . 23   . * Mercedes-Benz *    .......

----------


## MAD_MAX

> https://poltava.to/news/54942/ 
> ...........25  2020      . 23   . * Mercedes-Benz *    .......

     ,     1,5

----------


## GVL224

> ,     1,5

     ,   :)
    :)

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Jedi_Lee

90       , 284  .

----------


## 32

-  ,   ?  ?     ,   .         - https://startranslog.com.ua/service/brokerskie-uslugi   )   ?      ,

----------


## vladd

> -  ,   ?  ?

  ,  .
  ! 
     ,  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## GVL224

> . 
> https://kherson-avto.ukravto.ua/ru/cars/tm-lada   . 
>    ,     .   ?

  "    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

     

>

----------


## MAD_MAX

> . 
> https://kherson-avto.ukravto.ua/ru/cars/tm-lada   . 
>    ,     .   ?

  ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

*  ,   ? -      !*

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Merry Corpse

https://fb.watch/2FMNYwRnFy/

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

   - !

----------


## Dracon

> 

  *   䳿             򳺿 ,       *  
  ,           * 8,5 . .*     -   *17 .    .*  
,           ,            . 
     䳿. *       .*

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> *   䳿             򳺿 ,       *  
>   ,           * 8,5 . .*     -   *17 .    .*  
> ,           ,            . 
>      䳿. *       .*

  ...    ,   ,   .  ...    ,  ,   ?      ? !!     !    ,     ,  -   ,          ""         .  ...      . ...

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon

> ,            .......................

  *     ,       *  - https://poltava.to/news/60824/   
   -          3300  -       ,   ,    ..........................

----------


## Merry Corpse

> -          3300  -       ,   ,    ..........................

    ,    ,  ,     )

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee

...     -

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

